# FS: Flounder Boat/ Carolina Skiff



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Forum46-1.aspx

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>FOR SALE: 2002 Carolina Skiff J14, 14' rigged with a 2000 model Mercury 30 h.p. electric key start tiller handle, model EHO motor. The motor is oil injected, and runs great. The boat will go 25-30 mph with 2 people. On front of the boat is a pedistal leaning seat, and a foot controlled 56 lb trolling motor. There is a pedistal seat for steering from in the back of the boat, and a bench/storagethat is removable that can be placed across the boat, or lengthwise. The Trailer has brand new hubs. Pulls great. Comes with spare tire, spare prop, and 6 gallon fuel tank. 

There is an aluminum rail around the front, with five 500 watt 110 halagen lights mounted. Also we have 2 100w battery operated lights that we may include for the asking price. Needless to say, light will not be something that is in the lack of... 

Ready to fish/ Flounder...dock light fish, flats fish, bridges, anything inshore....

PRICE: $3600/ offer NEW PRICE....... $2800 OR MAKE ME AN OFFER... must sell


Steve 
850-982-9188


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

thats a nice set up right there.. hope you have some luck with it!!!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a sweet looking set up. Wish I had a place for another boat. Well I guess I could get rid of the wife and get several more but oh yea I wouldnt be able to afford them after that.


----------



## fisher1780 (Dec 18, 2007)

I know the original owner of this boat. It was well taken care of when I fished it. Somebody's gonna get a great deal.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

im assuming these lights are run off of a generator? is that included


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

No generator included, but yes, the 5 500 watt lights are ran from a generator. There are 

2 12 volt flounder lights included, that you use a battery to run. The guy before used a 

3000 watt generator, which can be purchased for $200-$300 at most stores. Thanks. 

NEW PRICE: must sell... make offer $2800


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

SOLD!!!


----------

